# Pressure pot setup



## The Falcons Quill (Mar 31, 2016)

Does anyone have a blueprint/schematic of how to setup a pressure pot for casting.

I have seen a lot finished products, and some basic written instructions, but I'm more of a visual learner.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Curly (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm on my phone at the moment but I know there is at least one article in the library on setting up a pressure pot for casting.


----------



## endacoz (Mar 31, 2016)

at least 3 videos on youtube about how to adapt a HF pressure pot.

Check them out!  I'm a youtube taught turner and caster!  

Thanks to Dema and Zac at NV woodwerkz


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 1, 2016)

http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/pressurepot.pdf


----------

